# Sluggish Small Bowel?



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

I found out today that I have a sluggish small bowel, but my doctors aren't sure what could be causing it. My question is could a sluggish small bowel lead to symptoms of IBS-C? I can see where it would cause the constipation, nausea, heartburn, bloating, reflux etc. but why the spasms and overall lower abdominal discomfort?


----------



## trying to cope (Jun 10, 2009)

What do you mean in reference to a sluggish small bowel? Your feces or the anatomy size of your digestive?


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

My small intestine doesn't move my digestive contents along like it should. In other words, I have a motility disorder in my small intestine.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

College Guy Sorry you have this. What did the Doc suggest for you?BQ


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

BQ said:


> College Guy Sorry you have this. What did the Doc suggest for you?BQ


Metoclopramide (Reglan). My doc prescribed that to me and told me if that didn't work he would refer me to a gastrointestinal motility specialist. He also drew some blood to test for diabetes and thyroid problems.


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi there,Do you mind if I ask.. what are your symptoms and what are you bm's like. I am just wondering what a sluggish bowel would be like incomparison with IBS?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

College Guy I found an article that might interest you:http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/constipation/(Sherri.. this article will help answer your question.)Also here is some info on Reglan:http://www.drugs.com/reglan.htmlI hope you begin to feel a bit better soon. But if you don't.. remind the Doc he said he would send you to a motility specialist....hold him to it. Hope the best on the blood work.Keep us posted.BQ


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

My doc called me back today to give me results of my blood tests I had done and he found that I have elevated enzymes in my blood indicating some sort of liver problem. He didn't give me any specifics but did tell me he wanted to test again in 3 months to see if there is any change.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well glad they are keeping a close eye on you then CG. And really hoping the Reglan helps.All the bestBQ


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

The Reglan really seems to help. It's eliminated every symptom I had except heartburn but I'm taking prilosec for that. It's helped me to have a bowel movement almost daily. I just hope I don't develop any of the nasty side effects.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Collegeguy101 said:


> The Reglan really seems to help. It's eliminated every symptom I had except heartburn but I'm taking prilosec for that. It's helped me to have a bowel movement almost daily. I just hope I don't develop any of the nasty side effects.


Collegeguy did you ever figure out what the deal with your liver was and if it affected your constipation and/or caused your IBS? I'm kind of in the same boat and am interested in how this turned out.


----------



## sheila4 (Sep 14, 2010)

Collegeguy101 said:


> I found out today that I have a sluggish small bowel, but my doctors aren't sure what could be causing it. My question is could a sluggish small bowel lead to symptoms of IBS-C? I can see where it would cause the constipation, nausea, heartburn, bloating, reflux etc. but why the spasms and overall lower abdominal discomfort?


Hi. Have you asked your doctor about the possibility of having SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) Chronic constipation can lead to fermentation in the gut including the small intestine. I'm inclined to believe that it is your IBS C aggrevating your small intestine. The spasms and lower abdominal discomfort might be signaling an infection and perhaps diverticulitis. Your doctors seem to be skeptical. Perhaps you should seek a good gastro. Bring up the question of SIBO. It is not curable. But it is treatable. Best of Luck


----------

